# Sheep/cow's whey vodka



## Bruer (30/4/16)

Hey all,

In my perusing of the interwebs I saw this: http://goodfoodshow.com.au/news/something-whey-different/?utm_source=GFNAT16&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=VPedmapril'> http://goodfoodshow.com.au/news/something-whey-different/?utm_source=GFNAT16&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=VPedmapril

Anyone know a yeast that would ferment complex sugars (lactose, galactose, etc.) in to booze?


----------



## simplefisherman (30/4/16)

'42° Below' vodka is made by fonterra ( NZ dairy company ) but they probably won't tell you anything about methods either.
My guess is probably an enzyme to break up the molecules to something that yeast can access.


----------

